# 2015 Tarmac S-Works Disc



## bcerame (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone know if these have been shipped to dealers in the US yet?


----------



## Brody (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, and they should have a few in stock back at Specialized!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

LBS here has had one for weeks. Looks awesome, I want it so bad.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

My LBS said they should be able to order one very soon. Not sure why some already have it and others are waiting. I have been waiting for this for about 3 years.


----------

